# Sex during the 2 week wait....



## Bubi Wumpkins (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm looking for a bit of advice, we just had our 2nd FET, the clinic advised us to not have sex for 1 week after embryo transfer. What about after this? I know it sounds daft but I worry that a might 'disrupt' things. Why do they tell you not to have sex? Is it so you don't disrupt anything? 
Obviously if I get a BFP this time I'm going to be so scared to do it incase anything happens. I know millions of couples will have sex around this time if they dont know they are pregnant but I just feel that ours is more delicate.
Can anybody offer any advice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I was to scared to let my DH near me, so we didn't do it for weeks and then I had bleeding from 12 weeks to 20 weeks, so poor DH didn't end up getting it for about a year!

We made up for it now though.
x


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

I have read that it is not sex that it is the problem - just having an orgasm       
I also guess that as they have been messing around with our lady bits, there may be a risk of infection?


----------

